# should I hirer a ghostwriter from fiverr



## kunox (Jan 23, 2017)

nt that I will stop writing but I think the way things are going I may need help every now and then. I am looking back over he past few months and seeing that I may need this help. I got two chapters in at the first of November. beside that though I am ready to write now. it took me so long to get there though. not sure I can get this done on my own. plus I need to clean off my plate stuff that is just gumming up my works. what do you guys think.

edit:the fact i have seven started project should be a testament to that.


----------



## kunox (Jan 23, 2017)

I am motivate but on an eighth thing now... will try to figure why latter....


----------



## aj47 (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't understand the question.  What are you trying to accomplish? Sorting that out might help you make a determination on how to go about it.  If you're not sure what you want to even do, then figuring out how is premature.


----------



## kunox (Jan 23, 2017)

I do know what I want to do. the real problem is it changes every day. no literaly, I ask my mom this. "I have been speratic lately." her respoince was simi alarming. I'll parphrase what she said but it went something like. you seem to have a diferet plAN EVERY DAY." that seems to be my problem. when i used to get stuck on something, it used to be. I wpuld have some down tme that I didn't do anything but I would try though. the reast of the time I would focus on one thing unable to switch gears. as of late though. my gears switch by the day. I my e in bed one day. the next working on something random. the day after that oing something else random. soetimes even day dream obsessively on stuff I will never be working on. this rapid switching of things by day is realy hard oon me and my parents. then you got the fact that some of my projects are promissed. like "bob" the book has been promissed to my bff since five yewars ago and I comissioned work from another friend to get them insppired and going. so the fact I can't chose one thing is litteraly a problem now. to the point of ruining even the moment. I will be talking to my counseler wenseday. the thing that would help me in the moment hough is to not have to worry about my back log of backl logs. I literaly hae 99 games on steam I have never played and boarderlands 2 isn't one. sorry i couldn't help but use that pun. it was funny.

even with my money which i get veryuy little. I have made four to six plans with within the last two weeks. I need some sort of structure but my mind is unale to provide it. besides that how was your day.sorry but that is were I am, at now. probalty due to the medication change I recieved in november. I fear I might have to stop what I am doing and and just work on my mind for a while. I would still like to fafill my promises though. tp my froemnds and  to myself.

the thing I am trying to accomplish is the small universe thing spread of several book series. basicaly canon sharing between books. I realy need to buckle down and get at least one done though. the thing is I also need to have some consistency with my plan first.

edit... sorry right now I trying to slam on the breaks to a semi that is my mind. will be back latter after I get a bath.


----------



## kunox (Jan 23, 2017)

sorry I am back... lets do a little re-asking of the question. basically my meds have changed due to my request/inability to take then consistently. so my mental health is all over the place right now. so with that knowledge I was wondering if I should deligate some of the task to fiverr.com. not for very long but till my meds are adjusted to were I am able to stick to one thing for a month again. btw I am not asking for health advice but whether or not I should deligate task to other people for a while till things blow over.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jan 23, 2017)

No, because you need to be able to write the short forms of fiction first, and then when you have that down imo you can try your hand at novel writing. If it helps been there and I tried something like that. Not only was it wasted effort, because the editor simply couldn't correct all the errors. But that would have had to have been developmental editing or substantive editing. The only way I am trying to overcome this problem is to invest in grammar correction technology. They even have technology to correct style. I put those links in the resources section. The only two good options are Grammarly and pro writing aid. There may be more, a program where people exchange their work to be read online is another such one. But what happened to me happened eight years ago, and I lived that experience. Don't waste your money.As for mental health, it can affect how the person writes logically, so it would impact how you'd write a story.


----------



## kunox (Jan 23, 2017)

Theglasshouse said:


> No, because you need to be able to write the short forms of fiction first, and then when you have that down imo you can try your hand at novel writing. If it helps been there and I tried something like that. Not only was it wasted effort, because the editor simply couldn't correct all the errors. But that would have had to have been developmental editing or substantive editing. The only way I am trying to overcome this problem is to invest in grammar correction technology. They even have technology to correct style. I put those links in the resources section. The only two good options are Grammarly and pro writing aid. There may be more, a program where people exchange their work to be read online is another such one. But what happened to me happened eight years ago, and I lived that experience. Don't waste your money.As for mental health, it can affect how the person writes logically, so it would impact how you'd write a story.




I can see that... ether way writing shorter has been on my mind fore a while. though i am think seventy to one hundred pages instead of three hundred. will see though. I have handled poems now.{heck if you want to count truly: 4th end of fates I was writing 40o upwards} that's nether here nor there. I've got gramarly ut It has a limit to the amount you can edit... I think. will be trying short fiction but I am not sure were to start for now. will be waiting till my mind slows down. just hoping it dosen't go into depression mode. thank you for your honest answer.

edit:btw how short are we talking here.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jan 23, 2017)

Check out reviews for the other program since that one looked better to me. Unlimited use for 40 dollars a year, works with chrome, scrivener, google docs, word and maybe other programs. 140 if you need to splurge and that money could have gone to an editor for a lifetime license. Grammarly can be expensive, there is a free trial for pro writing aid. It's better for creative writing and also gives suggestions. However, I think it is unlimited the number of works you can check but not sure for the time paid. (if there is an unlimited option there has got to be unlimited but that might be a lot) (novels checked are a common thing to do with this program) Nothing replaces a human but it will do a lot to help.

As for short that depends on what you find short. But there is always novellas if you want to write those. Or short stories. And you are welcome. The idea is practice will help you out. Once you have confidence you can be able to try longer forms. Anything shorter than a novel will do. Most important of all peer feedback is important. Forums and workshops can help you make peer editing friends. I say this because of peer feedback, being a must.

I did read somewhere recently, writing is a marathon, not a sprint. I think that is a good way to describe it.


----------



## kunox (Jan 23, 2017)

I will be looking into that{novellas I mean} ether way will be crashing soon. my meds knock me out ninety percent of the time. which kind of sucks. I was really wanting to write there for a minute.


----------



## Jenwales (Jan 28, 2017)

Why would you want somebody to write your own ideas? Maybe you just need to work on one thing at a time and finish them before you start another. Having someone else do the work for you is not the answer. Can you change your medication? I don't know what problems etc you have mental health can range from depression and anxiety -which is treatable with medication- and other issues I know nothing about.
Maybe you need to be less hard on yourself. Set yourself small tasks or give yourself a break for a bit until you feel like you can give your all to your writing. Keep a journal maybe to keep the writing habit.


----------



## kunox (Jan 29, 2017)

Jenwales said:


> Why would you want somebody to write your own ideas? Maybe you just need to work on one thing at a time and finish them before you start another. Having someone else do the work for you is not the answer. Can you change your medication? I don't know what problems etc you have mental health can range from depression and anxiety -which is treatable with medication- and other issues I know nothing about.
> Maybe you need to be less hard on yourself. Set yourself small tasks or give yourself a break for a bit until you feel like you can give your all to your writing. Keep a journal maybe to keep the writing habit.



realized that yesterday. I was just thinking of clearing out my back log wich does not just include books. It's more of a list of things I haven't done because I had been doing nothing. I have writen 1/3rd of a lot of things because of my mental state. I may release something because of that. two in particular. I had a medicine change and that was what lead to such franticness. last year I had something similar due to nothing. I do need to be less hard on myself though. It may help. I am seeing a new councilor/psychiatrist... so will see what happens there. as for giving myself a break. I've done nothing since January 1. well except for a page on mg indie. I will probably give myself a mini break though despite.

though the fact I do give into despair very now and then is a problem within itself.

the problem isn't the fact I am not working on one thing at a time. the problem is... 1. the fact my meds had change making me frantic by a heck of a lot.... the fact that I go through cycles... I literally have a phase were I do nothing but lay in bed.... and one were I pick up something random to do. I need to become master of those. also you are right I need to forgive myself regardless. tat's is something I realized yesterday. I just hate these cycles. hopefully my new conselor will help me with that. like I said, I will be writing  shorter and posting some of the work that is already done. will see hat happens from there.

p.s. see  how I am able to edit better. maybe I am in a place were I can write.
edit: I guess you can say there are 3 kunoxes. one that in overdrive with something random... another that's in despair.. and finally the one that's highly driven but not overly so,

edit 2: the fact I have gone so much to despair as to wanting someone else to write ny novels is nothing new. will see what i can do about that though. I might have to make a rule on that.


----------



## Jenwales (Feb 2, 2017)

Take a break. Don't make rules for yourself. 
Have you tried yoga or mindfulness? That is very good for the mental state, I do it to keep my anxiety levels low and mindfulness really helped my anger issues. You don't need to do anything fancy and it can be just 5 mins. If you go on youtube and search you will find many mindfulness videos. Try it, the idea is you just sit there or lie there and let your thoughts be as they are. Accept everything as they are. Not trying to change anything. This then helps you to accept and let go of negative thoughts.
Yoga helps you to concentrate on your breathe and really relax, it helps the muscles too and if you do energetic yoga it is a workout. I don't know what you are struggling with and I'm not asking you to say but if you have anything like depression or anxiety this can help. Exercise and cognitive behaviour therapy.
I hope you don't mind me saying this, it's just I've had issues in the past with panic attacks and worse anxiety than I experience now and I hear about people who are struggling and I just want to help by recommending what helped me. 
All the best. Sometimes not giving yourself rules and targets and letting yourself off the hook can be good, maybe just for a week or so. I find that if I haven't written in a while my brain then needs to write. 
But don't send your work to others, when you feel better you'll finish it. There is no rush.


----------



## kunox (Feb 2, 2017)

ty.. please do go on.... about this brain being ready to write things.... I'm kind of curious now... it's something my dad has said in the past when he had written his books.


----------



## Jenwales (Feb 3, 2017)

kunox said:


> ty.. please do go on.... about this brain being ready to write things.... I'm kind of curious now... it's something my dad has said in the past when he had written his books.



Well, when I don't write for a while eventually I'll have this feeling like I really need to write. Recently after not reading much or writing I'd get vivid dreams. I think it's because my imagination needs an outlet, I've always read books and written since I was a child on and off in my teens. So if you need a break, have a break.

 For years I doubted my abilities as a writer and didn't have much confidence and I didn't write much, anxiety got in the way too. But I don't know how to explain it, if you really do want to write eventually it will come back and it's organic I guess. 
That's why I'm saying it's ok to take a break. Maybe you can discus the need to think better and your medication stopping you with a doctor, to me not being able to think straight is not a good thing but I don't know anything really about mental health etc just my experience.

The way it works for me I just start getting ideas. Writing ideas down is good, just a line, a thought, something on the news or something someone has said that stays with you. Even using you're own experiences to start you off or even writing about them completely. 

Work on getting better. Take a break. You will write eventually but forcing it sometimes doesn't help and taking a break may be the answer. It helps for me. And reading some good books they can be quite inspiring, or good tv/film


----------



## kunox (Feb 3, 2017)

will do... probably will have an idea dump before then.


----------



## Ultraroel (Feb 6, 2017)

I don't think I'd see the joy of someone else writing my stories.
Instead, I'd be annoyed with ghostwriters not making the decisions that I made.


----------



## moderan (Feb 8, 2017)

Still at this? Seriously? Don't hire a ghostwriter. That tells me that you don't want to write,  that you want your name on books. That isn't the way to approach a  career or even a fulfilling hobby.
Kunox, you've been saying this stuff for six years. Stop finding excuses for yourself to fail. Set a small writing goal-100, 200 words, fifteen, twenty minutes a day, develop the habit, and build up as you go. Write articles and flash fiction to develop writing muscles.
Don't put the cart before the horse. I'm gonna be nice and stop right here.


----------



## kunox (Feb 8, 2017)

technically you'd be right. I don't want to do this as a hobby. I do it because it's enjoyable, nothing more nothing less. If I didn't enjoy It I wouldn't do it. besides that. that's it.

edit: I don't care abut y name on the books. I write tough because I want to be the next marvel/dc...but without super heroes. my own creations....

edit 2.... Stan Lee didn't stop writing because he started marvel. in fact at a point he was writing all the titles.
edit 3: I've published three times within the last 3 years.. if you count the new one that would be four. ty for your words though. I think It's my mental illness that is the problem.


----------



## kunox (Feb 8, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=dp_byl...s&field-author=Josh+L+Head&sort=relevancerank

there is some of my books. not all are very long but thy are a start.


----------



## Terry D (Feb 8, 2017)

I looked at what you have on Amazon and, to be blunt, what I see there is what gives self-publishing a bad rap. The stories -- they are not books -- are poorly formatted, show very few signs of editing at all, and are filled with poor punctuation and grammar. The first thing you need to do is slow down your quest to publish and learn to write.


----------



## kunox (Feb 8, 2017)

Not that I disagree with you. the thing is that's how I get practice. I wouldn't get critique otherwise. Trust me look at the sample for Zero Saga and the one for Dal Saga and you will see what I mean.

edit: will be getting the Ebook up before you can do that. My apologies on that one.


----------



## moderan (Feb 8, 2017)

kunox said:


> technically you'd be right. I don't want to do this as a hobby. I do it because it's enjoyable, nothing more nothing less. If I didn't enjoy It I wouldn't do it. besides that. that's it.
> 
> edit: I don't care abut y name on the books. I write tough because I want to be the next marvel/dc...but without super heroes. my own creations....



You've entirely missed the point. A 'writer' is one who writes;an 'author' gets his name on books, according to H. Ellison.



kunox said:


> edit 2.... Stan Lee didn't stop writing because he started marvel. in fact at a point he was writing all the titles.



Actually, no. He never was. Even at the height of his involvement, Stan Lee didn't write all of Marvel's titles. Steve Ditko wrote several, notably Spider-man and Dr. Strange. Jack Kirby also did a heap of the writing in the titles that he drew. And you're clearly not in that weight class.



kunox said:


> edit 3: I've published three times within the last 3 years.. if you count the new one that would be four. ty for your words though. I think It's my mental illness that is the problem.



I don't mean to rain on your parade, but what I see here is a lot of whinging. And of the sort that denotes somebody who wishes they had written things, like the people that come up to me at conventions and want to tell me their wonderful story ideas.
I have physical and mental illnesses as well. I don't use them as excuses -- they are obstacles to overcome. 


With regard to this: (list of books):
You desperately need an editor. Your titles are misspelled. Yes, they're a start. I'd strongly suggest submitting your work to professional editors to improve what you do faster. Otherwise, you're the kind of writer people point to when they disparage self-publishers. And that's my real problem here, as a self-publisher. I bought one of your books. We'll see how it goes. I'm honestly not hopeful. The covers are decent, though.
Sorry, but I'm straight-up about things. I'm not trying to cut you down -- I just don't understand.

edit: Hadn't seen Terry's cogent commentary before I wrote this. Great minds!


----------



## aj47 (Feb 8, 2017)

On the subject of editors.... I had some great advice apropos of that -- check out the Editorial Freelance Association.  No, I don't know their Web site as my WIP isn't enough finished to be needing an editor at this time.


----------



## kunox (Feb 8, 2017)

moderan said:


> You've entirely missed the point. A 'writer' is one who writes;an 'author' gets his name on books, according to H. Ellison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this answer. I swear I said for years, on this very form I had an editor but everybody kept telling me.. "no you shouldn't write books that way." now thar I've released something.. "now you need an editor."

that's confusing. also I  don't  use my mental illness as a crutch... never have. I in fact only have been getting on when i need help. mostly lately that is when I'm ether dealing with depression or dealing with hypomania.

p.s. yes my editor should have been shot or something. oh well, you can't win for losing.
edit: btw which book did you buy.
edit 2: I payed an editor hundreds  of dollars for the first book too be edited and you can see how that went. not that I don't need an editor but I need a ood one at least.
edit 3: as for the formatting. I just copy and paste into my dad set up file...


----------



## moderan (Feb 9, 2017)

kunox said:


> I love this answer. I swear I said for years, on this very forum, that I had an editor but everybody kept telling me.. "No, you shouldn't write books that way." Now that I've released something.. "now you need an editor."


People probably got tired of beating their heads against the wall. You're not very coachable. And there was a lot of bad advice floating around.



kunox said:


> That's confusing. Also, I  don't  use my mental illness as a crutch... never have. In fact, I have been getting on only when I need help. Lately that is when I'm either dealing with depression or dealing with hypomania.



Yes. Yes, you do. "I think it's my mental illness that is the problem."



kunox said:


> p.s. Yes, my editor should have been shot or something. Oh well, you can't win for losing.
> edit: btw, which book did you buy.
> edit 2: I paid an editor hundreds  of dollars for the first book to be edited and you can see how that went - not that I don't need an editor, but I need a good one at least.
> edit 3: as for the formatting,  I just copy and paste into my dad set up file...



I know a few good editors. I'll read the book. Not gonna say which.

Take my advice with a pound of salt. It's just my opinion. But I generally have a clue. 

Your original quotes have been edited.


----------



## kunox (Feb 9, 2017)

"People probably got tired of beating their heads against the wall. You're not very coachable. And there was a lot of bad advice floating around."

It's probably not that i am not very coachable. I am coachable. I just think t's the way I communicate online. no literally. I think people seem to not have a lot of context fo what I ma saying online. and as for the remark about "I think my mental illness that's the problem." please do give me your problems for contexts. you say you have them. I would like a short list. I am, not using my mental illness as an excuses. regardless of whether you  believe it or not. you just can't see therefore assume you know what is going on.

edit: I am asking for the list just for context. if you don't mind me asking. I don't mean to pry I just want the context of the person I am talking to.


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 10, 2017)

kunox said:


> "People probably got tired of beating their heads against the wall. You're not very coachable. And there was a lot of bad advice floating around."
> 
> It's probably not that i am not very coachable. I am coachable. I just think t's the way I communicate online. no literally. I think people seem to not have a lot of context fo what I ma saying online. and as for the remark about "I think my mental illness that's the problem." please do give me your problems for contexts. you say you have them. I would like a short list. I am, not using my mental illness as an excuses. regardless of whether you  believe it or not. you just can't see therefore assume you know what is going on.
> 
> edit: I am asking for the list just for context. if you don't mind me asking. I don't mean to pry I just want the context of the person I am talking to.



It's likely the people who think they are coachable, are the ones who are not coachable. 

I mean no disrespect when I say this, but the way you ask questions, and format your sentences is just plain odd. For example, here there is a few spelling mistakes, ( fo, ma, instead of "of" and "am" ) grammatical  errors like comma splicing, adding a "s" with no context that requires a "s". Lack of capitalization too.

The thing is Kunox, when there are very minor mistakes like this that riddle your posts that are a simple as those above, your point and meaning are lost in a world of confusion.


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 10, 2017)

kunox said:


> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=dp_byl...s&field-author=Josh+L+Head&sort=relevancerank
> 
> there is some of my books. not all are very long but thy are a start.



First, the positive part.  Kudos to you for attempting this; it's my guess that most people on this forum (including myself) have never tried to publish anything.
Unfortunately, it's very clear from the little I read that extensive proofreading and editing are needed and that your thoughts are not necessarily being written in a logical order.  I'm guessing that the medication(s) are causing things to be a bit jumbled, and I can well understand that because I needed temporary medication myself many years ago.
Is it possible to see your doctor and ask about alternative medicines? (whatever you do, only try that under medical supervision - if at all).
I think it's great that you are having a go at this because writing can be very therapeutic.


----------



## kunox (Feb 10, 2017)

Phil Istine said:


> First, the positive part.  Kudos to you for attempting this; it's my guess that most people on this forum (including myself) have never tried to publish anything.
> Unfortunately, it's very clear from the little I read that extensive proofreading and editing are needed and that your thoughts are not necessarily being written in a logical order.  I'm guessing that the medication(s) are causing things to be a bit jumbled, and I can well understand that because I needed temporary medication myself many years ago.
> Is it possible to see your doctor and ask about alternative medicines? (whatever you do, only try that under medical supervision - if at all).
> I think it's great that you are having a go at this because writing can be very therapeutic.




ty.. and kudos to you for being able to keep it civil.... I will be solving that problem with practice though. I am more of a hands on learner. that's why I do wha6t I do. now you may argue I don't with such effectiveness but that's nether here nor there in this point. well maybe not. I mean I bough books on the subject that literally didn't help me at all.  one even saying what I needed to learn but didn't actualy give me the information. I swear it's not like I've been disagreeing with anybody lately. It's more of my ineffective online comunication. thank you any ways.


----------



## Ultraroel (Feb 10, 2017)

kunox said:


> It's probably not that i am not very coachable. I am coachable. I just think t's the way I communicate online



This i s why he said it. Cause you don't say: Thanks. Instead, you deny and find another reason.
People who give feedback, do not want to hear excuses. They are providing feedback so you can learn and this attitude is dismissive towards their efforts and is not appreciated in such cases as it feels as if they are talking to a wall.

Anyway.. Yes, i think you need to use another editor. Also, please consider the quality of the editing. Would a ghostwriter from the same side be a better solution?
Probably not.

Also: With your punctuation, it is easy for messages to get lost in translation. In both your messages and your writing. 
Learning how to use language to convey a message!

Otherwise, good luck with your ventures.
People here usually give great advice that will help you a lot with your writing if you apply it with future pieces.


----------



## kunox (Feb 10, 2017)

Ultraroel said:


> This i s why he said it. Cause you don't say: Thanks. Instead, you deny and find another reason.
> People who give feedback, do not want to hear excuses. They are providing feedback so you can learn and this attitude is dismissive towards their efforts and is not appreciated in such cases as it feels as if they are talking to a wall.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moderan (Feb 10, 2017)

kunox said:


> "People probably got tired of beating their heads against the wall. You're not very coachable. And there was a lot of bad advice floating around."
> 
> It's probably not that i am not very coachable. I am coachable. I just think t's the way I communicate online. no literally. I think people seem to not have a lot of context fo what I ma saying online. and as for the remark about "I think my mental illness that's the problem." please do give me your problems for contexts. you say you have them. I would like a short list. I am, not using my mental illness as an excuses. regardless of whether you  believe it or not. you just can't see therefore assume you know what is going on.
> 
> edit: I am asking for the list just for context. if you don't mind me asking. I don't mean to pry I just want the context of the person I am talking to.



Previous posters addressed the 'coachability' question, kunox. _You make excuses and argue_ instead of dealing with advice/constructive crit. Context isn't necessary to see that you think very highly of yourself and _don't seem to have much in the way of critical self-assessment skills_. 
I suffer from PTSD, intermittent anxiety (panic disorder), and depression. I am what you might call highly medicated. I am also a card-carrying grownup and those things are merely sideshows to the real action of life. As for the rest of the context, I am a professional writer and editor. A small cog in the big wheel, but even so, a cog. 

Now -- I read your book and the vignette you posted in the shop. I'm gonna be straight-up with you -- you're nowhere near ready to publish for an audience. It's great that you crave that recognition, but you're not going to get the result you want from the way you're going about it. On the plus side, your cover art is excellent. It's the content that's the problem.
You have poor written communications skills. You need to write a lot more, and read a lot in your chosen genre, which is a rich vein. Then, perhaps, you can understand the context you're writing in. There are dozens of online outlets for well-written fantasy stories (plus anthologies and offline mags). Finding them, and submitting work to those editors, should be a priority for you. NOTHING will improve your skills faster than exercising them professionally.
And...that's the way to build an audience, which is what you want before self-publishing. 
Learn to accept criticism gracefully. I cannot emphasize this enough. Put your ego aside, and take the time to really understand what people are saying to you.

I've spent as much of my life as I'm willing to on this. Good luck to you.


----------



## kunox (Feb 10, 2017)

ty any ways...


p.s. not going to repeat the fact it's my online comunication skills much longer. seems pointless at this point. will see If I can get something out there your way though. will be doing research after a while.


----------



## moderan (Feb 10, 2017)

kunox said:


> ty any ways...
> 
> 
> p.s. not going to repeat the fact it's my online comunication skills much longer. seems pointless at this point. will see If I can get something out there your way though. will be doing research after a while.



You're doing it again. It isn't your "online communications skills". It's your WRITTEN communications skills. Your argument is pointless because it's flat farking WRONG. Repeating it doesn't make it right.
That's what people mean by lack of coachability or realistic self-assessment skills. Seriously, how many ways do people have to tell you to get over yourself?


----------



## kunox (Feb 10, 2017)

can we agree to agree then.{yes that is typed as exactly as it is supposed to be.} "online comunication skills" and "writen comunication skills" are the same thing. well that is if you don't have skype. I do not have these problems in real life. I only have them online. no literally but  that's nether here nor there.


----------



## Sam (Feb 12, 2017)

kunox said:


> sorry I am back... lets do a little re-asking of the question. basically my meds have changed due to my request/inability to take then consistently. so my mental health is all over the place right now. so with that knowledge I was wondering if I should deligate some of the task to fiverr.com. not for very long but till my meds are adjusted to were I am able to stick to one thing for a month again. btw I am not asking for health advice but whether or not I should deligate task to other people for a while till things blow over.



I have a medical condition, the drugs for which sometimes muddle my mind, and I'm also an insomniac. The combination of both has conspired to make concentrating for long periods periodically difficult, yet I still get on with it and write all my own work. 

Either you want to write and therefore you'll find a way to do so, or you don't and you'll find an excuse. Because what I'm seeing from you here is a bunch of excuses. Yes, you may have been dealt a crap hand, but it's time to sink or swim. 

You've been dancing to this tune for a very long time, kunox.


----------



## moderan (Feb 12, 2017)

kunox said:


> can we agree to agree then.{yes that is typed as exactly as it is supposed to be.} "online comunication skills" and "writen comunication skills" are the same thing. well that is if you don't have skype. I do not have these problems in real life. I only have them online. no literally but  that's nether here nor there.



You are a psychologist's dream. You're literally trying to sell people work produced by what you admit is a person with subpar communications skills. Do you not see the irony?


Sam said:


> I have a medical condition, the drugs for which  sometimes muddle my mind, and I'm also an insomniac. The combination of  both has conspired to make concentrating for long periods periodically  difficult, yet I still get on with it and write all my own work.
> 
> Either you want to write and therefore you'll find a way to do so, or  you don't and you'll find an excuse. Because what I'm seeing from you  here is a bunch of excuses. Yes, you may have been dealt a crap hand,  but it's time to sink or swim.
> 
> You've been dancing to this tune for a very long time, kunox.



In all fairness, Sam, kunox does actually write. Is just not working at a level appropriate for publication, and denies this. Bad practice habits and esteem issues would seem to be the culprit -- it's impossible to see if there's any talent in there because unreadable, and a Norm Boutin-sized ego complicates the matter. That's two books I can't unsee. Perhaps I should get over my own _masochism_, but as an amateur talent scout I can't resist trying. I've "discovered" a couple of writers. There's nothing like it.


----------



## kunox (Feb 12, 2017)

do you not see the practicing....????if not you didn't read anything.. if so then do you not see the irony of this hole inquiry. just curious ad yes I do see the irony. plus it's evident that you read first omnibus. i know it's the only book I made that is two books in one. ether way thank you for trying to help.

edit: also who said I denied whether or not I am at a level worth publishing for..... heres a quick answer. how can you dey something you've ever thought about.


----------



## TKent (Feb 12, 2017)

Back to the original question, if you are learning to write, and I also checked out some of your work and although I see progress, I think you are still learning and have much more to learn. That will take lots of practice. So I'm not sure that hiring a ghostwriter to help you finish projects makes any sense. Maybe choose one of your projects and focus on finishing it yourself. Set a goal of writing a certain number of words a day.


----------



## kunox (Feb 12, 2017)

ty... I swear in retrospect though, I literally go in this cycle. I start on one thing. I get a lot doe on it. I slow down and then hit a wall. then bargaining followed by said utter despair{this includes almost giving up.}. Then i check out. rinse and repeat. In November it was FME. but by the end of that month I couldn't write at all. so I did something else. then in December mg indie. two chapters of the seven are now there but I hit the wall again. this month two wierd escalation chapters of mg indie and now S.a.M. but only one page. Plus I know that wall is somwhere around here. That and utter desperation. "and people wonder why I think I have bipolar." I have learned though once I've hit said wall to "stop." nothing good is going to come from trying any further. and I bet next is truly followed by unknown.

I swear that is the way It works with me. not that I don't try to follow your suggestions. it's just I do that exact pattern on the same projects plus maybe adding one every year. I will be trying to get back to MG Indie after two days . that and do an idea dump on S.a.M. thanks fore the advice. that will be my modification. to try to come back too it every other month. i I need to at least do that till I am able to have some consistency in my life. again thank you.

p.s. I will be setting  said words per day though. probably three pages worth for now. back on MG Indie instead of something else.

edit: I'll work on one for now and then next month another. the month after that back on the first one. that may work. sorry clarification was need I think. I just modified the advice that way I can rest my mind on that project after the wall. instead of working on 8 projects. It's still good advice though. Thank you for helping me.


----------



## TKent (Feb 12, 2017)

Kunox, I work on several things at once, so not saying that you shouldn't do that necessarily. I was just referring back to you mentioning one of the reasons you were considering getting a ghostwriter was because you had so many projects. So if that isn't working, mix it up! You never know what might work 

ETA: And I'm ADD, so I have built my entire life around learning to work on multiple projects at once. It is just my nature. If it gets out of control, I am completely unproductive. If I manage it to some degree, I can be very productive. It is something I'll deal with forever I expect. Adapt or die (as they say)!


----------



## kunox (Feb 12, 2017)

I just ave to switch projects because I hit that wall. but I do like the idea of narrowing things down for a while to see how that works. that's kind of why i modified it. I like the fact that yo can handle your problems though. reminds me of what I need tp/can do.


----------



## moderan (Feb 13, 2017)

kunox said:


> do you not see the practicing....????if not you didn't read anything.. if so then do you not see the irony of this hole inquiry. just curious ad yes I do see the irony. plus it's evident that you read first omnibus. i know it's the only book I made that is two books in one. ether way thank you for trying to help.
> 
> edit: also who said I denied whether or not I am at a level worth publishing for..... heres a quick answer. how can you dey something you've ever thought about.



What?

I read your story in the workshop and I read one of your books. Your conclusion is erroneous. You're welcome.
What I said is that _you do not write at a level that's worth publishing_, i.e., a professional level that people would want to pay for. You have books on Amazon. I could go and find out how many you've sold. I bet it's one-the one I bought two nights ago.


> how can you dey something you've ever thought about.



What does that even mean?

Attention, that's what you want. You're at least not trying to hurt anyone. And you have big dreams. That's cool. I like that. And I'm hugely inspired by the Marvel Universe. I can relate. So I don't mind very much giving you some attention. But I think you stand in the way of your own possible success.


----------



## Terry D (Feb 13, 2017)

You don't need a ghostwriter. You need to get better at writing and develop some professional pride. How do you get better at writing? Through reading and practice. Lots of both. You would benefit, in the practice department, by applying good writing techniques and habits to your posts here. Use proper punctuation, correct misspellings, form complete thoughts. If you are a writer, then writing, in all its forms, should be important to you.

As for publishing your 'books'; have you ever thought that what you are putting out there is what potential readers will be judging you by? There are millions of books available to on-line buyers. That's a lot of choices. If a person buys your book and is disappointed in it because it is hard to read, disjointed, or just badly written, why would they ever try you again? They don't care that you are working hard to improve -- it's not their job to care about that, they are not your high school English teacher -- they care about the product they are spending money and time on.


----------



## kunox (Feb 13, 2017)

that's what stage names are for....{sorry couldn't think of the word means that for writers} once I get to were I need to be I switch to another name and probably work on something else. notice my picture has never ended on the back of my books ever.


----------



## Terry D (Feb 13, 2017)

kunox said:


> that's what stage names are for....{sorry couldn't think of the word means that for writers} once I get to were I need to be I switch to another name and probably work on something else. notice my picture has never ended on the back of my books ever.



No it is not. There are plenty of good reasons authors use pseudonyms, but selling junk isn't one of them.


----------



## Sam (Feb 13, 2017)

kunox said:


> that's what stage names are for....{sorry couldn't think of the word means that for writers} once I get to were I need to be I switch to another name and probably work on something else. notice my picture has never ended on the back of my books ever.



It's this attitude that is precisely your problem. 

"Oh, I can always use a pseudonym if things go wrong". No, that's what hacks do. Have some pride in your own name and, for that matter, your own writing ability.

Because right now, you sound like you believe that you're going to make lots of money from writing and be able to hire ghostwriters to do a James Patterson. Every writer thought that way until they realised that writing is hard work and getting published is even harder. 

The problem here is that this is not your first time at this particular rodeo. Last time, you didn't listen to the advice of people who knew what they were talking about. But you haven't learned anything from that, because here you are again doing the exact same thing. 

You don't need a ghostwriter; you need to work on your craft. But you're going to disregard this advice anyway -- so go ahead and hire the ghostwriter already.


----------



## kunox (Feb 13, 2017)

who said I didn't.. in fact a lot of you guys told me not to use an editor. not kidding. now you are.


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 13, 2017)

kunox said:


> who said I didn't.. in fact a lot of you guys told me not to use an editor. not kidding. now you are.


Links? Forum posts? I'd really like to see this.


----------



## Raevenlord (Feb 13, 2017)

I for one can't understand how someone would want to hire a ghostwriter. I know my thoughts on this are somewhat drowning in ideals and perhaps some naiveté, but those are your ideas, your worlds. How could you put them in someone else's hands? That you don't seem to be able to finish something seems to me that it stems from some sort of lacking structure or organization in your writing method. Is it possible you write as you go, without any guidelines as to how you want the characters to develop, where you want the story to go?.. I don't know, obviously, I'm just trying to see what can be the thing that stands in your way.

To be an arsonist of souls is the best occupation I can think of... Even if you do end up with burnt fingers.


----------



## kunox (Feb 13, 2017)

every now and then I want random pages. that way I can see what I can do. so maybe two out of thirty pages. that is if I even use them. I did it once and maybe a  three paragraphs I wound up using. one was rewritten.

p.s. I don't have time to dig through five ears worth of posts.


----------



## kunox (Feb 13, 2017)

the original reason I wanted a ghost writer is the depression I was feeling at the time. I have went to despair three times in the last year. just tell me to too wait a while. it happens in that exact cycle most every time.


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 13, 2017)

kunox said:


> every now and then I want random pages. that way I can see what I can do. so maybe two out of thirty pages. that is if I even use them. I did it once and maybe a  three paragraphs I wound up using. one was rewritten.
> 
> p.s. I don't have time to dig through five ears worth of posts.


I'm just saying, you can't make an unsubstantiated remark without some sort of backup.


----------



## kunox (Feb 13, 2017)

It was a long time ago, so just ignore it.

edit: it was advice someone was giving me and it was more than three years ago.. they wanted me to do something else instead.


----------



## moderan (Feb 13, 2017)

kunox said:


> who said I didn't.. in fact a lot of you guys told me not to use an editor. not kidding. now you are.



I'm quite sure that nobody who knew what they were talking about told you "not" to use an editor. The problem is, since YOU don't know what you're talking about, you're unable to discern what advice is good advice and instead continue on this quest for some sort of validation-through-forum-post.
For example -- I publish political articles and porn under pseudonyms. To put my real name to them would impinge upon my reputation as a fictioneer. In addition, I am a band, and use a nom de guitarre for that activity. That's proper use.
To excuse the use of a pseudonym for hackwork is just Cheeto-Jeebus-level obfuscation. You're telling lies to make yourself look or feel better, and digging yourself further into the fecal matter by doing so.
This is the literary equivalent of early punk-rock. Can't play, can't sing, can't write, want the fame and the girls and the drugs. At this point, you have no literary credibility. Go write something  good, with an accessible character and a clear plot and resolution,  properly spelled, conjugated, and punctuated. That's my advice to you.  Prove you can do the job before you claim the title. Learn your instrument.

Your picture on the backs of books? Jeezely Pete. What a tiny mind. It should be on a dartboard.


----------



## kunox (Feb 13, 2017)

of cource they didn't know what we were talking about... it was probab;ly so many years ago... nether here nor ther.

p.s. lets act like libertarians and let the free markets decide.


----------



## Ultraroel (Feb 14, 2017)

Dude.. Why even ask things if you never NEVER really care for the answers?
Are you Iron Pony?


----------



## moderan (Feb 14, 2017)

kunox said:


> of course they didn't know what we were talking about... it was probably so many years ago... neither here nor there.
> 
> p.s. lets act like libertarians and let the free markets decide.



It was four years ago. I was involved in that thread. This is essentially the same thread. If Potty saw this he'd close it again (I'm not sure if Potty is still here). Someone should, except that it has tremendous amusement value. Edited your commentary for readability's sake. So, I have to ask -- at what point do you start paying attention? Your responses seldom have anything to do with the points people raise. 
And let's please don't act like Libertarians, or discuss politics here. That's officially a no-no. 

Now, if you want real writing help, or editing help, or anything constructive, and are willing to actually listen to what you're being told, I'm all for it. But you have to move your ego out of the way first. You're not the embodiment of the Marvel bullpen. You may never be. But you can be THE KUNOX in other people's minds, as well as in your own, if you learn the skills you claim to have already.

Or you can be a buffoon, that people make fun of, and point to when they want to denigrate self-publishers. What's your choice?

You can get attention is small places. That's a skill. Start there.



Ultraroel said:


> Dude.. Why even ask things if you never NEVER really care for the answers?
> Are you Iron Pony?



I think kunox is a dudette. Not sure but I seem to remember that from somewhere. This isn't the first go-round.


----------



## kunox (Feb 14, 2017)

ether way thank you for caring... despite.


----------



## moderan (Feb 14, 2017)

kunox said:


> ether way thank you for caring... despite.



I don't know how to not-care. I respond to dreams. I am often a facilitator-have more than once turned other people's dreams into realities, or helped to. You're welcome.


----------

